# Re: Oreo had one! *Now with pics!*



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Oreo had a :kidred: this evening. She is a beutiful red chamoise with floppy agouti ears. (too dark for pics, Ill get them in the morning) Her name is Puddin. So now I have :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: so far. Just two more does to go.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Oreo had one!*

Aww.... congrats.... more girls... you can't beat that... :clap: :thumb:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Oreo had one!*

Congrats! All those girls! I find myself mentally thinking Hope's kids are boys because I've never had doelings before!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Oreo had one!*

Why is it, that when I REALLY need a buck, no one will have one? :roll:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Oreo had one!*

I think they read our minds and then.... make the opposite..... :wink:


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Oreo had one!*

Have you ever heard the term, "Helicopter Parent"? Oreo is the definition of that word. Dear God, I have never seen a goat more worried about her baby. Baby walks behind her, I get the "Wheres my baby, Wheres my baby!" baa. While Mishka, if she where human, would be charged with neglect. :roll:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Oreo had one!*



TexasRanger said:


> Have you ever heard the term, "Helicopter Parent"? Oreo is the definition of that word. Dear God, I have never seen a goat more worried about her baby. Baby walks behind her, I get the "Wheres my baby, Wheres my baby!" baa. While Mishka, if she where human, would be charged with neglect. :roll:


LOL!!!!!!!! :laugh:

Congrats on the new baby and yet another doeling! Can't wait for pics


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Oreo had one!*

Yea I sure hope I get that many does next year. Congerats and I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Oreo had one!*

Pics please? Pretty please???


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Oreo had one!*

Congrats on the new girl. Send me over some of your luck LOL I want that percentage of does too!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Oreo had one!*

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

Must be one heck of a buck you have! Hopefully he throws at least one buckling for you!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Oreo had one!*

Sold him, he was trying to kill my guard donkey. I mean full out ramming the donkey and trying to gore him. He was a boer kiko mix.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Oreo had one!*



> Have you ever heard the term, "Helicopter Parent"? Oreo is the definition of that word. Dear God, I have never seen a goat more worried about her baby. Baby walks behind her, I get the "Wheres my baby, Wheres my baby!" baa. While Mishka, if she where human, would be charged with neglect. :roll:


 :laugh: :wink:


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Oreo had one!*



milkmaid said:


> Pics please? Pretty please???


I'll get the pics tomorrow. Oreo hid her baby in the dog house when I had enough light to take pics. :roll:


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Here's Puddin':


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Oreo had one!*

Sooo pretty! Congrats!


----------



## flyindranch (Jan 3, 2011)

What an adorable face!!!! She is a looker!!!!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Awww, she has little **** eyes. Love it.


----------

